# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السفر للمجهول عبر طائرة مازدا

## مرهف

*نعم صحيح 
ان المنتخب نار تقلي بين لاعبي هليل السجم وسودان المريخ
وان حاول البعض تجميل الصوره القبيحه
..
ترك مازد اختصاصه الفني واصبح يحاول ان يصلح
بين الطرفين
وان كان هذا ليس من اختصاصه
لو كنت مكان مازدا كنت سأعمل بقاعدة ليس هنالك كبير علي الوطن
كائن من كان ومهما كبر اسمه سيجد نفسه في الخرطوم ان حاول يزرع التفرقه بين صفوف منتخب يمثل وطن
..
هيثم مصطفي يقدل بين المنتخب مثله مثل طائر ود ابرق
صغير في حجمه واسمه ويبدو انه يحاول ان يضع افراد المنتخب في كفه
مثلما وضع لاعبي الهليل 
..
كلنا شاهدنا في مبالراة المنتخب ضد كينيا
الاحتقان الواضح بين لاعبي المنتخب من الطرفين 
والذي كانت محصلته الهزيمه من اضعف الفرق المشاركه
وكله بسبب مازدا
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*ما يجري بالمنتخب سببه مازدا وان انكر مثل ما انكر
من قبل ان لا مشاكل بين افراد المنتخب باسمره وفضحته الايام بان هنالك مشاكل كبيره جداً 
وصلت حد التقاطع وعدم مدي الايادي للسلام بين افراد هذا المنتخب
...

*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					


ترك مازد اختصاصه الفني واصبح يحاول ان يصلح
بين الطرفين
وان كان هذا ليس من اختصاصه





زول جوديه ساي يامرهف
*

----------


## مرهف

*مازدا ولمداراة الفشل قام بتسفير الطاهر حماد للخرطوم 
ولأن المجاملات هي السائده في المنتخب محل الرسميات
اغفل الجميع كأن باذانهم وقر
عن ما يفعله هيثم مصطفي من عبث في صفوف المنتخب 
..
ياتري ماذا سيكون الحال لو ان الطاهر او احد افراد المنتخب الاخرين 
هو من بادر بمقاطعة لاعبي المنتخب وعدم رد التحيه لهم
ما هو المصير؟
..
هل اصبح هيثم مصطفي اكبر من المنتخب الذي يمثل وطن بحجم قاره
..
ليس لنا اعتراض في ان يرمم مازدا علاقته بالاعلام الازرق او النادي الازرق
ولكن لن نرضي ان يكون ذلك علي حساب المنتخب وسودان المريخ 
..
وان لم يستطيع مازدا فرض الانضباط في المنتخب
فمن الافضل له ان يستقيل  
الفشل ليس شرط ان يكون داخل الميدان يا مازدا
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

زول جوديه ساي يامرهف



مشكور لؤي
ولكن هل نحن ما زلنا في زمن الجوديه ؟
يبدو ان رجوع هيثم للمنتخب هو لخطة زعزعة استقرار المنتخب ارضاء ً لذات نفسه
المريضه 
ويبدو ان مازدا يساعده في تحقيق ذلك برضاء تام
...

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يبدو أن المدرب محمد عبدالله (مازدا) لم يحسبها جيداً هذه المرة
ويبدو أن سياسة الترضيلات التي يتهمه بها كلا من اعلام المريخ والهلال هي ما يوجهه ويقوده
وصارت هذه المرة واضحة 
ولكن يا مازدا ويا الطريفي الصديق
هل الانضباط علي مستوي الطاهر حماد فقط؟؟؟؟؟
الطاهر الذي احتج علي جلوسه في دكة البدلاء فقط؟؟؟؟؟
وأين هو تقريرك يا مازدا عما يحدث في التمارين؟؟؟؟؟
وما هو تقييمك لمباراة كينيا وأداء لاعبيك؟؟؟؟
وهل ستنفي ما شاهده كل من تابع المباراة الأخيرة؟؟؟
وما هي الاسباب التي أدت الي القطيعة يا مازدا ويا الطريفي؟؟؟؟

بالطريقة دي
الله يستر .. 
وكم تمنيت أن تتدخل الدولة في أمر المنتخب هذه المرة يا الطريفي ويا مازدا
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

يبدو أن المدرب محمد عبدالله (مازدا) لم يحسبها جيداً هذه المرة
ويبدو أن سياسة الترضيلات التي يتهمه بها كلا من اعلام المريخ والهلال هي ما يوجهه ويقوده
وصارت هذه المرة واضحة 
ولكن يا مازدا ويا الطريفي الصديق
هل الانضباط علي مستوي الطاهر حماد فقط؟؟؟؟؟
الطاهر الذي احتج علي جلوسه في دكة البدلاء فقط؟؟؟؟؟
وأين هو تقريرك يا مازدا عما يحدث في التمارين؟؟؟؟؟
وما هو تقييمك لمباراة كينيا وأداء لاعبيك؟؟؟؟
وهل ستنفي ما شاهده كل من تابع المباراة الأخيرة؟؟؟
وما هي الاسباب التي أدت الي القطيعة يا مازدا ويا الطريفي؟؟؟؟

بالطريقة دي
الله يستر .. 
وكم تمنيت أن تتدخل الدولة في أمر المنتخب هذه المرة يا الطريفي ويا مازدا



يا ايهاب يا حبيب
مازدا حُمل الامانه ولكنه للأسف غير امين عليها
والمجاملات والترضيات ليس المنتخب مكانها
ان كان يريد ان يعمل بسياسة الترضيات لاطراف واطراف اخري علي حساب الوطن
فليتقدم باستقالته ويفسح المجال لمن لا يتهاون في فرض الانضباط
...
...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مازدا شعر انه في تدهور مستمر فاراد ارضاء المعسكر الاخر علي حساب الاخر والوطن...ولكن للاسف ما حسبها صاح
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*ادى المنتخب افضل مباراة له فى عام 2010 فى غياب هيثم مصطفى (مباراة غانا ) فى تلك المباراة يلاحظ الارتياح على وجوه كل اللاعبين حتى لاعبى الهلال 
ابعدوا هذا المتسلط عن المنتخب لكى تدب العافيه جسد الوطنى
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*السودان فوق الجميع
                        	*

----------


## الهندي

*مازدا
شرطت عينا يا مازدا
يعني نتوقع حفلة بالبلابل في الامم الجاية دي ولا شنو يا مازدا؟؟؟؟

كاريكا والمدينة؟؟؟؟
الله يجازيك
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

* اعتقد ان المشكلة كلها في قارورة 
 دا محل ما يمشي بيعمل كارثة بدليل انو الفريقين بيلعبو في ملعب واحد  بستة اكتوبر ومافي توتر بينهم
 يعني عدم وجود قارورة المريض نفسيا يجعل الاعبين يتعاملون بتلقائية 
دون توتر او مهاترات  الشخص دا مريض وحاقد علي اي شخص اي كان 
ويعاني من مرض مزمن  اسمه المريخ
  ونحن في سودان المريخ نندهش لعدم وجود شخص له رئية وتهمه مصلحة البلد يقف في وجه المستهترين والمستنفعين امثال 

مازدا واعوانه

 ممن تسلقو علي قمة الكرة السودانية الممثله للوطن والجامعة تحت رايتها كل السودانين بسلام وطني واحد وعلم واحد 
الا يوجد في سودانا من تستفزه التصرفات الغير مسئولة من قارورة وجهازه الفني  من المسئول
 ااصبحو كلهم قوارير ؟؟؟؟ 
ولا المنتخب اخر شي ينظر اليه باعتباره حاجة كده لما فارغة
 يا من تسعون لرفعة الرياضة في السودان قبل تجميل الملاعب  احسنو في اختيار من يمثلكم  ومن يقود فريق البلد  
((وله بقي مافي وجيع))
 نشكر ادارتنا الموقرة في فتح موضوع منتخبنا المغلوب علي امره
 والله الواحد يحزن كثيرا لما ال اليه منتخبنا 
وفي من يستهترون به  ناسين 
ان الوطن فوق الجميع!!!!!
*

----------


## ابو راما

*قارورة سبب نكسة المنتخب بلا شك
الله يورينا فيك يوم يا ود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## nona

*هيثم مصطفي يقدل بين المنتخب مثله مثل طائر ود ابرق

تسلم يامدير والله كلام زي الفل لكن دي عجبتني 
*

----------


## ابولين

*مازدا شغال لينا ذي  حكاية ام قيردون
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*هؤلاء الحاقدين واولهم هذا الذى يسمى مازدا يشاركون فى جريمة تكنيس واحباط لاعبى المريخ بسجن الفريق القومى بادعاء الوطنية المشروخة اصلا فى بلادى الضائعة كل ذلك حقدا عثرة فى طريق النجاح الذى بداه المريخ بالطاقم الذى يعرف كيف يقود سودان المريخ للنجاح حيث يعمل على تعطيل لاعبى المريخ الاساسيين بسجن الفريق القومى حتى لا يلحقوا بالاعداد بينما يعد فريق الهليل باشراك جميع عناصره وبالتناوبحتى تكتمل خيوط المؤامرة بابعاد البدرى والطاقم المصرى من المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله صحيح انسان!!!
..
من قبيل شايف الموضوع وقسما بجلال الله استغربت لاسم  الكاتب
بالرغم من انني صاحب الموضوع سابقاً
..
مشكورين علي المرور يا أحلي صفوة
...

*

----------

